# Sights to see in Denmark?



## groyne (Mar 1, 2019)

Heading to Denmark next month, any sights to see and nice stopovers along the way, on and off the beaten track? Any where to avoid? Our start/finishing point is Amsterdam and we are hoping to get to Grenen and Copenhagen, (will definitely go over the bridge to Malmo), so if you know of anything interesting, odd or just plain quirky to visit along the way let us know.


----------



## Glass man (Mar 1, 2019)

*Ribe Denmadk and Sweden*

Do have a look at the second oldest town in Denmark. 
There is an Aire very close to the centre. ( big no camping signes)  but fine to stay. 
Strangely the last 200M has a 3 ton limit but the lorry car park is opposite the Aire!
Denmark can be cold wet and windy in April,  Sweden is beautiful in May with all the spring time flush of new growth.
You may find garages in Sweden selling CNG , compressed natural gas. IT IS NOT THE SAME AS LPG.  LPG  is available at some places.


----------



## Luckheart (Mar 1, 2019)

*Romo*

Small island off south west coast, mostly driveable beach.


----------



## Luckheart (Mar 1, 2019)

*Grenen*

Lovely walk along the sandbar to where 2 seas meet. You need to go through Skagen to get there, the towns cleaner than my house.


----------



## colinm (Mar 1, 2019)

As your starting/finishing at Amsterdam then how about a visit to the largest flower market in the world.
Aalsmeer Flower Auction - Wikipedia
p.s. you won't get very close to the flowers, and you won't be able to bid, but we found it very interesting, esp the difference between now and the first time we visited 40 years ago.


----------



## jagmanx (Mar 2, 2019)

*Ribe Yes*

Also an Energy Centre @ Energy Centre	Hurup Thy on the west side in the north.
Garage just outside Hirtsals where you can overnight for the Ferry


----------



## groyne (Apr 16, 2019)

Finally arrived. 




You meet some interesting people in Denmark.


----------



## n brown (Apr 16, 2019)

don't know if it's on the way Danish forest observation tower


----------



## Silver sprinter (Apr 16, 2019)

Thanks for the pics enjoy your adventure, and if possible keep us posted


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Apr 16, 2019)

Do not forget to  look for the HILL, it is where the Dutch skiers go to practice.


----------



## mossypossy (Apr 17, 2019)

*Bridges with Brobizz*

Got my electronic sender.
Currently set to pay tolls in local currencies with a Caxton currency card.

If I change it to a UK credit card will I be charged a conversion fee every time a toll is incurred??


----------



## groyne (Apr 17, 2019)

Ferry to Fano yesterday morning 


Then a yomp round



Yesterday teatime. 

Today it's the Moesgaard museum, the highlight so far.


Grauballe man.


----------



## wildebus (Apr 17, 2019)

Legoland


----------



## groyne (Apr 17, 2019)

If you get there at the right time it's free entry.


----------



## groyne (Apr 18, 2019)

A day spent in Aros Kunstmuseum was we'll worth the admission price.









Now in Granaa, getting the ferry to Sweden tomorrow and spending Easter there.


----------



## groyne (Apr 19, 2019)

Waiting in line for the ferry, spot the English van.


:banana:


----------



## groyne (Apr 20, 2019)

Sunset in Gothenburg.


----------



## n brown (Apr 21, 2019)

*learning Danish*


----------



## groyne (Apr 21, 2019)

Denmark's answer to Lands End.



Grenen, where the Skagerrak meets the Kattegat.


----------



## groyne (Apr 22, 2019)

I drew down the blind this morning. 



A cruise ship was sailing by.


----------



## groyne (Apr 22, 2019)

Hirtshals this morning and the Norsoen Aquarium.


----------



## groyne (Apr 23, 2019)

Travelled along the west coast, then cut across heading towards Copenhagen. Last couple of nights have been parked near bridges.


----------



## groyne (Apr 24, 2019)

Headed to the Marina parking in Copenhagen, very stressful finding it, it's on  a small unsignposted road, top tip use coordinates in your sat nav. Another top tip, it doesn't open till May.:mad1::mad1:

Now parked in Vaelose, blood pressure and nearly back to normal.


----------



## groyne (Apr 25, 2019)

Train into Copenhagen, a replacement bus service 2 stops down the line. But we made it eventually. 





And we'll always have Galoppen. 



I won a pen, Noel Fielding eat your heart out.


----------



## groyne (Apr 26, 2019)

Roskilde today to visit the Viking ships. 





Then down a Cistern


----------



## Medsdemon (Apr 27, 2019)

We are planning to do this in early September. Thanks for the photos.i was worried as we only have 2 weeks so won’t get to see everything we would want, but I think we’ll just go for it. 
Looks great


----------



## groyne (Apr 27, 2019)

Check opening dates for Copenhagen parking, as the ones  near the centre are closed out of the main season.


----------



## groyne (Apr 27, 2019)

Den bla planet.


----------



## groyne (Apr 28, 2019)

A across the Oresund bridge to Malmo today,



A nice place to wander around.


----------



## Silver sprinter (Apr 28, 2019)

Thanks for pics and info, much  appreciated,


----------



## groyne (Apr 29, 2019)

It's always nice to know that someone is reading. Heading for Lubeck today, via that nice wooden structure that Mr B put a link to in the Photo Gallery section. Mrs G still doesn't know.
I'll post a photo later.


----------



## groyne (Apr 29, 2019)

Well Mrs G made it to the top. 






Though she did have a wobbly half way up. 



[ATTA


----------



## groyne (Apr 30, 2019)

Rodby to Puttgarden ferry and onto Lubeck. Nic place, worth a visit. 



Rathauskeller is now favourite place for a Currywurst mit frites.


----------



## groyne (May 1, 2019)

Coffee and cake in Celle



A pleasant place with lots of timber buildings.



Stopped for the night at Papenburg looking at boats.


----------



## mossypossy (May 1, 2019)

groyne said:


> Well Mrs G made it to the top.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Easy parking?
Busy?
Quite like the look of this one


----------



## groyne (May 2, 2019)

Plenty of parking, and it wasn't busy when we went. I booked online the night before, I think it cost 300Dk for the 2 of us and included 50DK for parking.


----------



## groyne (May 2, 2019)

In Groningen, Mrs G might scale the climbing tower next to the motorhome parking area.


----------



## groyne (May 3, 2019)

Last night in Amsterdam, ferry home tomorrow, cheers.


----------



## groyne (May 10, 2019)

I know people like a breakdown of holidays, so here's a quick summary.

Our route.

Outward.

Ferry from Newcastle to Amsterdam, then:



homeward.



Then ferry from Amsterdam to Newcastle.

Total time away 24 days.

Total mileage 2027 

Average MPG 37 

Total holiday cost £2500

Parking total £208 which included:

3 nights in Copenhagen £100
2 nights in Hamburg £43
1 night in Bremen £34.50
1 night in Amsterdam £21.50
2 nights in Gothenburg £9.60

Ferries total cost £657

Newcastle to Amsterdam return £432
Grenaa to Varburg single £69
Gothenburg to Frederikshavn single £82
Rodby to Puttgarden single £74

Other costs.
Moesgaard museum x 2 £35
AROS art gallery x 2 £33
North sea Oceanarium x 2 £40
Copenhagen 3 day Card x 2 £171
Copenhagen to Malmo train (over the Oresund bridge) retun x 2 £33
Camp Adventure (the tower) x 2 £35 including parking.
Coffee and cake, Currywurst mit frits and beer ............ the rest.


----------



## Silver sprinter (May 10, 2019)

groyne said:


> I know people like a breakdown of holidays, so here's a quick summary.
> 
> Our route.
> 
> ...



Thanks for posting great read and  pics, and lots of information :wave:


----------

